# Nach boot-Vorgang -> automatischer reboot

## Terahnee

Hallo Leute...

Ich habe auf meinen Schlepptop gentoo installiert aber nach dem reboot komme ich bis zum login (wenn ich schnell bin kann ich mich auch anmelden), aber danach startet der Rechner neu als hätte man ihn resetet.

Wisst ihr da eine Möglichkeit das abzustellen? Was braucht ihr an Infos von mir? Der Schlepptop ist nen P3 mit 800 MHz und 256 MB RAM. Ich bekomme keinerlei Fehlermeldung beim booten!

Danke schonmal...

MfG Terahnee

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hast du etwas spezielles installierst? Benutzt du kdm/xdm/gdm/gar nicht?

----------

## Terahnee

Nein, ich habe mit der x86 Minimal 2004.2 LiveCD gebootet und installiert.

Keine graphische Oberfläche oder dergleichen installiert. Auch keine anderen "speziellen" Sachen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also nur Konsole. Kann es sein, dass du strg+alt+del drückst?

Wie sieht deine /etc/inittab aus?

Was sagt 

```

$ rc-status

```

und (als root)

```

$ rc-update -s

```

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Boote am besten nochmal von der CD und mounte dann deine Platte(n), dann kannst du dir die Logfiles angucken.

MfG

Daniel

----------

## Cocker68

 *Terahnee wrote:*   

> nach dem reboot komme ich bis zum login (wenn ich schnell bin kann ich mich auch anmelden), aber danach startet der Rechner neu als hätte man ihn resetet.

 Der Rechner fährt also nicht geordnet runter?

Bisher hatte ich solche Phänomene immer bei Executables, welche für die falsche CPU kompiliert worden sind.

Daher empfiehlt es sich folgendes zu checken:CPU-TypCPU-Typ bei der Kernel-KompilationVariablen CHOST und CFLAGS in der /etc/make.conf- Cocker :wqLast edited by Cocker68 on Tue Oct 05, 2004 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Terahnee

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie sieht deine /etc/inittab aus?

 

```
id:3:initdefault:

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

c1:12345respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

```

Die kommentierten Zeilen habe ich ausgelassen.

 *Quote:*   

> Was sagt 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ rc-status
> ...

 

Soweit komme ich gar nicht erst um das zu prüfen...

 *Quote:*   

> und (als root)
> 
> ```
> 
> $ rc-update -s
> ...

 

Hier das gleiche Problem...

----------

## Terahnee

 *Cocker68 wrote:*   

>  *Terahnee wrote:*   nach dem reboot komme ich bis zum login (wenn ich schnell bin kann ich mich auch anmelden), aber danach startet der Rechner neu als hätte man ihn resetet. Der Rechner fährt also nicht geordnet runter?
> 
> Bisher hatte ich solche Phänomene immer bei Executables, welche für die falsche CPU kompiliert worden sind.
> 
> Daher empfiehlt es sich folgendes zu checken:CPU-TypCPU-Typ bei der Kernel-KompilationVariablen CHOST und CFLAGS in der /etc/make.conf- Cocker :wq

 

CPU ist ein Pentium 3 800MHz

In der make.conf stehen bei den Variablen:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Wie man hinterher noch schaut welche CPU man bei der Kernel-Kompilation angegeben hat weiss ich leider nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Terahnee: deine inittab scheint in Odrnung zu sein, ich hätte gedachtm dass du sowas wie c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/shutdown -r now hättest oder so.

Welche Skripte hast du in rc-update add ??? default eingefügt?

----------

## DerMojo

 *Terahnee wrote:*   

> Wie man hinterher noch schaut welche CPU man bei der Kernel-Kompilation angegeben hat weiss ich leider nicht 

 

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

make menuconfig
```

und dann unter "Processor type and features"...

----------

## Terahnee

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

>  *Terahnee wrote:*   Wie man hinterher noch schaut welche CPU man bei der Kernel-Kompilation angegeben hat weiss ich leider nicht  
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux/
> 
> ...

 

Ich glaube da haben wir das Problem... 

Unter Processor type and features -> Processor family  ist die Option "586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX aktiv!

Die passende Pentium 3 Option aber nicht!

Wie änder ich das jetzt ab?

@pablo_supertux: Nicht mehr als in der Installationsanleitung angegeben ist.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Terahnee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter Processor type and features -> Processor family  ist die Option "586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX aktiv!
> 
> Die passende Pentium 3 Option aber nicht!
> ...

 

dann wird es wohl daran liegen. Tut mir leid, ich hab keine Ahnung. Vioelleicht steht was in den Logs

----------

## Terahnee

Naja... sagen wir mal so:

Die Option für den Pentium 3 ist da und kann markiert werden, aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Kernel nochmal neu kompilieren muss wenn ich etwas mit menuconfig mache.

Besser gefragt: Muss ich hinterher irgendetwas updaten/neu laden/oder vergleichbares?

----------

## xmoy

ja

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

 *Quote:*   

> Code Listing 13: Compiling the kernel
> 
> (For 2.4 kernel)
> 
> # make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install
> ...

 

----------

## Terahnee

Ok, werde das mal versuchen... Aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass es daran lag. Wie kann ich das ganze den beim nächsten Mal im Vorfeld umgehen? Ich wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb nicht, wo ich das bei der Installation hätte einstellen können. (Habe mit genkernel gearbeitet).

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Terahnee wrote:*   

> Naja... sagen wir mal so:
> 
> Die Option für den Pentium 3 ist da und kann markiert werden, aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich den Kernel nochmal neu kompilieren muss wenn ich etwas mit menuconfig mache.
> 
> Besser gefragt: Muss ich hinterher irgendetwas updaten/neu laden/oder vergleichbares?

 

Natürlich musst du den kernel neu kompilieren! Das du die .config Datei änderst, heißt noch lange nicht, dass dein kernel Image in /boot sich auch dementsprechend geändert hat.

----------

## Terahnee

Hmm... also erfolgreich war ich damit nicht. Jetzt bootet er nicht mehr sondern bleibt nach der LiLo-Eingabe mit den Worten "Loading gentoo" stehen.

----------

## mrsteven

Du musst Lilo neu im MBR (oder wo auch immer) installieren. Ich glaube, das geht, wenn du deine Bootpartition mountest und dann einfach "lilo" eingibst. Damit mir sowas nicht passiert, verwende ich Grub, der mir auch sonst besser gefällt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Terahnee wrote:*   

> Hmm... also erfolgreich war ich damit nicht. Jetzt bootet er nicht mehr sondern bleibt nach der LiLo-Eingabe mit den Worten "Loading gentoo" stehen.

 

wenn du das kernel Image im /boot geändert/gelöscht/umngeschieben hast und/oder du hast due lilo.conf geändert, dann musst du als root

```

$ lilo

```

eingeben, damit lilo sich aktualisiert. Mit Grub hat man solche Probleme eben nicht

----------

## Terahnee

Tja... booten kann ich zwar wieder aber es ist immer noch das gleiche Problem wie zuvor. Kurz nachdem der Login erscheint resetet das Notebook

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ist es reset als hätte man den Reset Knopf gedrückt oder werden die Daemon-Prozesse runtergefahren als hätte man reboot eingeben?

----------

## Terahnee

Ein reset als würde jemand den Stromstecker ziehen  :Smile: 

----------

## mrsteven

Mach mal ACPI aus (mittels Kernelparameter acpi=off). ACPI ist bekannt dafür, bei defekten DSDTs Probleme zu machen.

----------

